# RED FISH LINE Running crazy skinny



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Stumbled onto this on youtube. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

that 2cool's very own railbird


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't watch it from mobile dangit not even from my huge galaxy note 2


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

music ran me off but quick!!


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

I figured it was a 2cooler. Props on the big kahunas to run through there!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

!!!!!
gotta be a jet motor.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

roundman said:


> music ran me off but quick!!


Yea, I had my 6 year old daughter sitting next to me, had to hit mute quick like!
Cool video but wish they would've shown footage off the stern to see how they mounted the fan motor.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Filthy soundtrack=quick mute. It would have been better to see the type of propulsion.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Railbird runs a 150 or 175 outboard I believe. No jet motor for sure.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

BBCAT said:


> Filthy soundtrack=quick mute. It would have been better to see the type of propulsion.


yes, much better, with this on the side


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

No Jet!!!!!!!!!!!

Chuck runs a regular outboard with a hot prop!!!!!!

Some of the 2coolest running you will ever see

Capt Thomas


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd rather get an airboat for that instead of testing it like that... lol


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh shoot sorry guys I didnt realize there was music attached! No sound on the laptop.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Cool video might should put nsfw or kids in title .


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

cant do that in my century...


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

No jet on that yak. Chuck designed his own prop. I've had the opportunity to fish with him and thus video does not do his boat justice. It's skinnier than that.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I never ran my RFL like that. Wonder what the bottom of rail birds boat looks like?


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Railbird could tear up a cinder block...his give a f___k has been broken since I've known him. He will step off in just about anything in his sled. I've been on the pushing end of his shallow water endeavors a time or two.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

roundman said:


> music ran me off but quick!!


thats not even music in my book


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

fishNwithfish said:


> Can't watch it from mobile dangit not even from my huge galaxy note 2


X2
Can anyone post the link? Id like to see this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

TheRooster said:


> X2
> Can anyone post the link? Id like to see this
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Still doesnt work for mobile

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Just search red fish line on youtube. And make sure its on mute!!!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Great vid, music sucked! How do you keep an engine cool when sucking up all that mud?


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its hard to imagine an outboard motor running through that. Cool vid. Would have been really cool to watch the video as filmed by a chase boat so you could see the prop/lower unit of the motor.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

roundman said:


> yes, much better, with this on the side





On The Hook said:


> I never ran my RFL like that. Wonder what the bottom of rail birds boat looks like?


On the Hook - your old RFL is still going strong. Has been a great boat.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I have a RFL with TRP and I will not take it that skinny...too much $$$ in new props or lower unit if something hard under the surface of that mud. I would love to take a ride on his sled and see how he is set up!


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

He has a honda on the back of his boat, pumps water like a beast. Even in matted floating grass in the Laguna it doesn't lose water pressure. He does have some prop mods, I won't speak to that though. He is always toying and tinkering with designs to improve hole shot, etc.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

El Primero said:


> He has a honda on the back of his boat, pumps water like a beast. Even in matted floating grass in the Laguna it doesn't lose water pressure. He does have some prop mods, I won't speak to that though. He is always toying and tinkering with designs to improve hole shot, etc.


You don't see many Honda outboards on the gulf and I have always wondered why not? They make a great motorcycle engine and cars too.
A prop mod to me is taking it off and beating it back into shape as best as I can on the ball of my truck to finnish the weekend. :work:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

MapMaster said:


> You don't see many Honda outboards on the gulf and I have always wondered why not? They make a great motorcycle engine and cars too.
> A prop mod to me is taking it off and beating it back into shape as best as I can on the ball of my truck to finnish the weekend. :work:


I've got a small one on my flounder boat. It's awesome. 4 stroke is quiet and barely sips fuel. I'll own more.

Cody C


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

am I the only one gonna call ******** on that?

Airboat..


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> am I the only one gonna call ******** on that?
> 
> Airboat..


Too many people on 2-cool have been on that boat to fake it.

And to those complaining about the "music", IMHO it is the PERFECT soundtrack to a vid that was probably shot to end a [email protected] wagging contest about who's boat runs the shallowist...

:brew::brew::brew: to Railbird!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Of all the songs in the world that could have been chosen for that video, why in the world would he choose that one?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

the song fits that video perfectly and should win an oscar or something. 

would y'all prefer Beethoven symphony 5?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Love that song...It pops up on my pandora play list occasionally and I always laugh...silly but very clever.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> Still doesnt work for mobile
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Video is titled: Skinniest_video_ever_made_Majek_Redfish_Line___YouTube


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I want to see a video of what the motor is doing when running through that kind of stuff....a side by side would be pretty neat!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*OK I will call BS*

I've run plenty of Merc Sport jets - you have to be able to push a bow wave even to cross mud for any distance till finally you blow all the water out and loose propulsion

Only prop job WATER COOLED outboards that could possible perform and continue to cross mud, would need an external source of cooling - they can't pump mud

A hyperdrive air cooled - no problems


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it is not BS, many have seen his boat do those things.. stock honda b150 with stock water pickup... amazing


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

*I'm calling railbird out!!* he was on today so I'm sure he saw this post, i'm curious to why no comment.. Lets see the rig thats doing this railbird..


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

lmfao....he runs stupid skinny. there have been many people from this site on his boat with him. i have heard first hand stories about it.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Anytime I think I may not be able to make it through something I think about this video. Havent stuck my RFL *yet* but I dont try anything like this. Unless youre actively trying to push the limits the RFL is pretty unstoppable.


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a 90 Hp on a 15 shallow sport , I can get pretty skinney in mud but nothing like the video. But hit hard sand and things turn to a mellava hess in just a few short feet. Honda is one tough motor but not that great on getting the RPMs for a hole shot.

F1K


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

It not only take the motor and prop it takes skill to run in skinny water like that. Do not hate because you can not do that skinny. I have a boat that runs way more skinny than my buddies Outback but he always manages to get skinnier than me. He is just a hit it and never quit it type of runner. That looked like the sloughs of Nueces Bay. I can see that skinny run.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Video is titled: Skinniest_video_ever_made_Majek_Redfish_Line___YouTube


Doh!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Not that impressive. Stop, reverse, then get back up on a plane in that.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

3CK said:


> Not that impressive. Stop, reverse, then get back up on a plane in that.


Get caught by an out going tide and say the same thing.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

3CK said:


> Not that impressive. Stop, reverse, then get back up on a plane in that.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Gilbert said:


>


x2


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Too many people on 2-cool have been on that boat to fake it.
> 
> And to those complaining about the "music", IMHO it is the PERFECT soundtrack to a vid that was probably shot to end a [email protected] wagging contest about who's boat runs the shallowist...
> 
> :brew::brew::brew: to Railbird!


Ok, cool.. how do I get a ride? I'm guessing fishing rods are worthless. Is that a crawfishin boat?



A


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Lordbaiter, shut up. Your stupidity never ceases to amaze me. Every post from you gets dumber and dumber. 

And cartman, get an iphone


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

indaskinny said:


> Lordbaiter, shut up. Your stupidity never ceases to amaze me. Every post from you gets dumber and dumber.
> 
> And cartman, get an iphone


bring it little boy...

you obviously don't know what you are talking about.

If you learned how to read you would have understood that I was obviously mistaken about my initial post on this thread.

until you have something intelligent to say, go **** yourself..

Andrew


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just how skinny does a RFL run? I have no idea. I have a 20 Gulf Coast and it does ok but no less than about 9-10" I think.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good Lord, you guys wonder why Railbird doesnt like to respond to these threads or post his video much before it gets pulled. It turns into a tinkling match every effing time without fail.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Good Lord, you guys wonder why Railbird doesnt like to respond to these threads or post his video much before it gets pulled. It turns into a tinkling match every effing time without fail.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Sorry, I'm in a foul mood and not willing to put up with idiots like that..

Railbird rocks, the boat rocks.. great vid..

Andrew


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

indaskinny said:


> Lordbaiter, shut up. Your stupidity never ceases to amaze me. Every post from you gets dumber and dumber.
> 
> And cartman, get an iphone


Speaking of stupidity, ask cartman what "kind" of phone it was that took that screen shot

Â©


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

It was an iPhone.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Cartman said:


> It was an iPhone.


Are you sure it wan't an Android with an iPhone root?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I might go with an S4 soon since I heard that obama can send me presidential alerts that I can't turn off.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Cartman said:


> I might go with an S4 soon since I heard that Obama can send me presidential alerts that I can't turn off.


Right up your alley, huh?

Â©


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I had to edit. I accidentally capitalized that pukes name.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Too many people on 2-cool have been on that boat to fake it.
> 
> And to those complaining about the "music", IMHO it is the PERFECT soundtrack to a vid that was probably shot to end a [email protected] wagging contest about who's boat runs the shallowist...
> 
> :brew::brew::brew: to Railbird!


^^^^THIS^^^^^ :texasflag


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

MapMaster said:


> I have a RFL with TRP and I will not take it that skinny...too much $$$ in new props or lower unit if something hard under the surface of that mud. I would love to take a ride on his sled and see how he is set up!


Don't be skeered! :spineyes:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is the exact setup I used in this run.






You can see everything you need to see except my prop design. As for the music, the video was made because about 3 years ago guys were saying what I do can't be done. It became a D measuring contest thus the music. The mud in those marsh cuts is pure silt about the consistency of a chocolate shake. The key to this run was I went no more than 10 miles per hour allowing me to control it and allowing the tunnel to squeeze all the available water out to cool the engine. I use any surface water i can find like old prop scars and puddles. The rest is driving and a great prop design for my rig. The design has taken 4 years to perfect, but I am hoping to get my IP stuff finished soon so I can show it around and develop a market for it.

Chuck


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

railbird said:


> Here is the exact setup I used in this run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the shallow master responds! Well done again Chuck.
Hope the design and market work out for you.

Â©


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

railbird said:


> Here is the exact setup I used in this run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and Chris from prop shop did some crazy stuff with my prop man it gets up real quick and shallow and has not worn a bit in over a yr. I would love to get one of those props on mine..


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


> the song fits that video perfectly and should win an oscar or something.
> 
> would y'all prefer Beethoven symphony 5?


X2

Sick video! I want one!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

lordbater said:


> WAIT a **** second... 10MPH I coulda taken you in my 4x4...


If you drove that 4x4 into that marsh channel, you and that 4x4 would never be seen again!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

railbird said:


> If you drove that 4x4 into that marsh channel, you and that 4x4 would never be seen again!


I beg to differ. I think you'd see it long enough for me to climb out the sunroof..


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome!!!! Railbird good luck and success to you you brother! There is always gonna be a bunch of haters! lol


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Now that would be a sled to get a ride on...


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

railbird said:


> If you drove that 4x4 into that marsh channel, you and that 4x4 would never be seen again!


Where were you running Railbird?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The north slough in the back of nueces bay behind the island that feeds into the marsh.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

railbird said:


> The slough north behind the island that feeds into the marsh.


I keep getting braver and braver In the back just chit and get but not as brave as you. I was a recording awhile back past suicide channel across the big slough and we went up on the bank. I thought we were done for it was crazy cool video though..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I pucker every time that I watch this video...Chuck you really did set the bar buddy.

TH


----------

